# WOW this is great!



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

just wanted to post my appreciation to the plow gods that made this website happen. I am planning to plow my driveway and other family member's driveways this winter with my newly aquired snobear plow. so a couple weeks ago i hooked it up to my truck and went for a spin....truck overheats on highway. i called some places and nobody knew why it would only overheat when moving faster than 30mph. i suspected no airflow, but didnt know how to fix the problem. untill i found this website... from adjusting my fan clutch, to adding an auxillary electric fan to adding an airfoil to the top of the plow. you guys just got all the answers! so im looking forward to posting more often and hopefully hearing from you guys. 

ill add a lil bit about how i got the plow too, i used to work at Lowes and i saw the plow on display... it sat there for months as a display model untill summer came around and it went out to the "bullpen" for storage. well one day we were cleaning out the bullpen and i saw it sitting there. so i offered the store manager $450 for it and out the door it went. i would never spend more than that on a snobear. but for that money im hoping i can put a little money aside to save up for my ZR2 with a fisher dream setup.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Welcome to plowsite, sounds like a good deal, good luck this winter.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*sno bear*

Welcome, I saw a jeep with a pro shovel(sno-bear)same company.plowing yesterday morn here in mass and it worked great. Good luck and send some pics pleeeeeeease...


----------



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

*pics*

ill be posting pics as soon as i get some snow down here on the south shore. i didnt want to buy the plow light setup so i made my own with a mig welder and some autozone offroad lights ill post pics of that also when i get the rig out and plowing :waving:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Welcome to the site and happy plowing.. :waving:


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

s10snobear said:


> but for that money im hoping i can put a little money aside to save up for my ZR2 with a fisher dream setup.


You won't be sorry s10snobear when you get that money saved up. Throw on some BFG Mud Terrains and you will be a plowin' fool!!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

s10snobear said:


> ill be posting pics as soon as i get some snow down here on the south shore. i didnt want to buy the plow light setup so i made my own with a mig welder and some autozone offroad lights ill post pics of that also when i get the rig out and plowing :waving:


What town? Iam in Randolph :waving:


----------



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

middleboro.... :salute:


----------

